# She ate pizza sauce and garlic! :((((



## moniq1231

I ordered a pizza with bread sticks and left the room for a few minutes. In that time my 6 pound Maltese ate about 1 oz of melted galic butter and about half a cup of pizza sauce that was on the table. I'm really worried she is going to get really sick. (( does anyone know about this?? I've heard garlic is bad and especially onions and I'm sure there are onions in the pizza sauce somewhere. 

She seems ok. A couple of dry heaves but otherwise seems ok... Any advice??


----------



## Hatsumomo77

ASPCA | Is Garlic Toxic to Pets?

It can cause problems in high doses but I'm thinking she should be just fine. Just keep an eye on her. She's prolly going to have one heck of an upset tummy but unless any serious symptoms arise she will prolly be okay!


----------



## *Missy*

I'm sure she's probably fine too just keep an eye on her...those little guys can be pretty sneaky for sure. I know you must be really upset...my brother was eating raisins at my house and dropped some and my little girl ate one up before I could get there. She was fine but I was freaking out but I guess since it was just one and not all dogs have a reaction but I for sure will be more careful of things he drops! (he's seven lol not an adult)


----------



## edelweiss

How is puppy today? (It is Sun. where I live!) Hope all is well & only a little off, if anything! They are so, so quick. Kitzi ate part of a plastic clothes pin night before last! I am still waiting to find it. . .


----------



## Furbabies mom

Boy, they are quick. When Laurel was about 7 months we had a trip to the vet emergency. My grandaughter's gum fell out of her mouth when she was laughing and Laurel ate it. I was freaking out because of the dangers of sugarless gum. The vet gave her something to make her throw up and everything was O K. I was so upset that when we left for the ER I had left my oven on. No more gum around the fluffs.


----------



## Rocky's Mom

I never have to worry about that because Rocky is sooooo picky, he doesn't eat what is dropped on the floor. He'll sniff it, but won't eat it. My granddaughter dropped M&M's on the floor, I picked them up but guess I missed one. The next day I found it by Rocky's bed. He licked off the candy, but didn't eat the chocolate part. Mr. Picky Pants.:HistericalSmiley:


----------

